# Minilathe again



## chatter chatter cut cut (Aug 8, 2021)

my posts are beginning to look like a list of misadventures. while parting off the internal expanding shaft managed to get too aggressive and jammed the lathe . ripped multiple teeth off the belt. i think the belt drive is a weak point . i think i'm off to ibt again taking both gears in . im still thinking they pullys are mismatched .


----------



## Dhal22 (Aug 8, 2021)

Hang in there,  gotta learn somehow.


----------



## hman (Aug 8, 2021)

I suppose you're fortunate in that the belt is probably inexpensive and easily replaced ... unlike some cast iron parts or gears.  Buy a couple spares and think of them as "mechanical fuses."


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Aug 16, 2021)

after careful measurement and checking gears aganst masters and the spec books the conclusion is that the driven gear does not match any standard metric or us pattern . the drive gear does. I am waiting for new gear and belt all us standard.


----------

